# 6LB's of smoked cheese



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

Had some cheese sitting around in the fridge and decided that it was time to smoke it up.

Had a 2lb brick of Tillamook 2yr extra sharp cheddar.

2lb block of Tillamook pepper jack.

2lb of WinCo meunster

Smoked it up in the Camp Chef with Bear Mountain cherry pellets for 3hr 45min.

Here it is on the counter out of the smoker.








Pepper Jack on top
Meunster in the middle
2yr extra sharp cheddar on bottem


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 3, 2019)

Looks like you got plenty of cheese for awhile!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 3, 2019)

Good looking cheese! Took on some nice color!


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks like you got plenty of cheese for awhile!



Got a 2lb block of Tillamook Colby Jack in the fridge that I want to get smoked up before it warms up.

Can't just smoke that up all by itself. So I'm thinking about getting some mozzarella and a couple Lb's of something else too, before it gets to be too late.


----------



## Bigtank (Mar 3, 2019)

looks good I've not tried cheese yet, I'm thinking of smoking some almonds.


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Good looking cheese! Took on some nice color!



Thanks

That cherry wood seems to give it some nice color.


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 3, 2019)

Bigtank said:


> looks good I've not tried cheese yet, I'm thinking of smoking some almonds.



I've been meaning to give Almonds a try as well.

Hope you give cheese a try. It's well worth the effort.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 3, 2019)

Good looking cheese blazer. That should hold you over for a bit.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 3, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2019)

A great looking stash of cheese there guy.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 4, 2019)

Awesome.  Haven't tried muenster yet but love pepper jack and extra sharp.  I usually use hickory or apple but I have some cherry wood I could try.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Mar 4, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> Awesome.  Haven't tried muenster yet but love pepper jack and extra sharp.  I usually use hickory or apple but I have some cherry wood I could try.



Give cherry a try.  
I doubt you will be disappointed.


----------



## DoubleTSmoker (Mar 10, 2019)

I just got into smoking Tillamook. How is it. I've been smoking Kroger 1.25 lb blocks of mozzarella and cheddar. And finally decided to try Tillamook to see how quality is vs cheap brand. I currently have about 14 lbs of smoked cheese in various sizes (some 2 lbs, 1.25 lbs, and 8 oz) in the fridge waiting to test each.


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 11, 2019)

Tillamook cost a little more, but not much more and I do feel it's worth the $$. I find Tillamook to be a more flavorfull cheese than Kroger or the Winco brand cheese that I have smoked up.

My 2 favorite Tillamook cheeses are Pepper Jack and 2yr aged extra sharp cheddar


----------



## DoubleTSmoker (Mar 11, 2019)

Awesome. Yea It's only a dollar or 2 more for the 2 pounder vs the pound and 1/4 of Kroger at foods co. If it's worth the little extra than I'm ok with it. Also the little 8 oz'ers are perfect just for myself. There is no way I could eat that much cheese by myself. 

I seem to keep buying the every kinda of cheese they have everytime I'm in the store. Just to see which ones I like.


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 11, 2019)

ksblazer said:


> Tillamook cost a little more, but not much more and I do feel it's worth the $$. I find Tillamook to be a more flavorfull cheese than Kroger or the Winco brand cheese that I have smoked up.
> 
> My 2 favorite Tillamook cheeses are Pepper Jack and 2yr aged extra sharp cheddar



I agree.  Tillamook does seem to have more flavor.  Do some of the pepper jack with hickory smoke and it is soooo good.  Haven't tried Winco cheese though.  Is it priced\quality better or worse than the Kroger\Fred Meyer brand?


----------



## ksblazer (Mar 11, 2019)

bbqbrett said:


> I agree.  Tillamook does seem to have more flavor.  Do some of the pepper jack with hickory smoke and it is soooo good.  Haven't tried Winco cheese though.  Is it priced\quality better or worse than the Kroger\Fred Meyer brand?



WinCo cheese is cheaper per LB. The cheese they sell are in different sizes and weights. Quality wise they seem to be about the same.

I like winco's mozzarella. It smokes up well.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 12, 2019)

If you run across Bandon cheddar give it a shot. Costco has it. Its basically the same as Tillamook cheddar and its usually a buck or two cheaper per 2lb block. Bandon cheese was made in Bandon OR until the Tillamook creamery bought them out and moved production to Tillamook. The Bandon product IMO was somewhat better and I preferred it over Tillamook but now I can't tell the difference.


----------

